# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Mr.Kem - linh tinh shop

## solero

Xin phép Admin em mở shop thanh lý đồ linh tinh thừa dùng để nuôi các dự án.

MS1: Mũi taro *cũ* Germany *Guhring* HSS-E các cỡ M8, M6, M5, M4
------*Giá: 100K/Set* bao gồm 5 mũi tự chọn



*M8*


*M6*


*M5*


*M4*


Mũi khoan *cũ* Guhring số lẻ từ 2,3x,4x,5x,6x,7x,8x Các cụ về dùng nên mài lại đầu nhé.
------*Giá: 100K/Set* bao gồm 7 mũi số từ thấp đến cao

Đính kèm 32341

*Chip tiện cũ TNMG432 NM4 WPP20*. Loại này 2 mặt tổng 6 cạnh nên dùng rất kinh tế ạ. 100K/set 20 cái. (5K/cái)

Đính kèm 32342

*Mũi Chamfer cũ phi 15 vát cạnh 90 độ* hàng YG HSS-Co 40k/cái.

Đính kèm 32344

*Các cụ đặt hàng trên topic này nhé để em theo dõi và tổng hợp.*

*Chú ý*: Vì là hàng cũ nên không tránh khỏi việc hàng bị lỗi hay hỏng. Nếu gặp trường hợp này mong các cụ liên hệ trực tiếp với em để giải quyết. Em xin chân thành cám ơn.
*Giá chưa bao gồm vận chuyển.*
Vận chuyển theo hình thức người nhận thanh toán tiền vận chuyển (Viettel)
Liên hệ: O976.15O-638
Liên hệ: O917.5O5-4O5
FB: https://www.facebook.com/du.vuvan
Zalo:  O917.5O5-4O5

----------

Ga con, h-d

----------


## h-d

mở hàng mỗi loại 6 mũi nhé cụ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em mở hàng 10 mũi nhé ạ. 2 x M8, 2 x M6, 4 x M5, 2xM4. Như đã trao đổi điện thoại nhé ạ.

----------


## solero

> mở hàng mỗi loại 6 mũi nhé cụ


 cụ không để cho cụ khác kiếm tí à?

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay quá TK còn vừa đủ - mình lấy 3 set nhé - 4 loại Mx trong đó tối thiểu Mx có 2 cái ( :Big Grin:  gãy cái còn cái để tiếp tục chứ  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## tranhung123456

tưởng bán kem hảo hạng vào xem (mà thời tiết lạnh quá sao ăn dc kem)
để dành tớ mỗi loại 2 mũi sao cho thành 2set
Thanks

----------


## solero

Các cụ post bài lên đây em ưu tiên từ trên xuống không đi đêm các cụ nhé!

----------


## winstarvn

bác để em 2 sets nha, 3xM8, 3xM6, 2xM5, 2xM4 , tất cả vặn tay hết nha vì em không có máy.

nhắn em stk vcb càng tốt qua số 0898 449 34hai

----------


## truongkiet

bác để e 2 set 3xm8,3xm6,2m5,2xm4.ship cod

----------


## emptyhb

Không biết còn hàng không? Em lấ 3 set, mỗi loại 3 cái.

----------


## linhdt1121

Cụ kem còn thì cho em đăng ký "2set +"nhé. Cụ thể như sau:
M8=1
M5=5
M4=4

----------


## legiao

Lấy 3 sét gồm 4-5-6 mủi ren thẳng vặn tay nha bác

----------


## hoahong102

cho xin 4 sét, M5, m4 ít dùng lấy 3 cái còn lại là M8 và M6 lấy cả loại máy và tay lẫn lộn

----------


## GOHOME

Tiện đây các bác cho hỏi để taro  ( nhôm sắt ) 8, 6,5,4 li phải khoan lỗ bao nhiêu ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

8 thì khoan 6.8, 6 thì khoan 5, 5 thì khoan 4.2, 4 thì khoan 3.2. Có bảng tarro trên mạng đó bác GOHOME

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Gamo

> Xin phép Admin em mở shop thanh lý đồ linh tinh thừa dùng để nuôi các dự án.
> 
> MS1: Mũi taro cũ dùng lướt Germany *Guhring* HSS-E các cỡ M8, M6, M5, M4
> 
> 
> 
> *M8*
> 
> 
> ...


Kem xấu trai, cho 3 set đi, đủ các kích cỡ. Lựa hàng ngon cho người iu nhe  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Cụ HD: xin phép đợi hàng sau (người quen bắt chẹt)
Cụ Bongmayquathem: done!
Cụ Thuhanoi: done!
Cụ tranhung123456: done!
Cụ winstarvn: 1set done!

*Hiện tại em đã hết các mã khác chỉ còn M6: 30 con. Các cụ tiếp theo có lấy xin ý kiến nhé.*

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## hoahong102

BỂ KÈO RỒI, chủ yếu cần M8

----------


## thuyên1982

Cụ cho em lấy 15 cái m6 nhé

----------


## emptyhb

Vậy để đợt đợt khác đủ thì lấy nhé bác chủ

----------


## solero

> BỂ KÈO RỒI, chủ yếu cần M8





> Vậy để đợt đợt khác đủ thì lấy nhé bác chủ


Vâng thank các cụ.




> Cụ cho em lấy 15 cái m6 nhé


Em PM cụ nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

trễ quá chưa kịp...... nói!!!! lướt là lướt ra sao ? bao nhiêu phần trăm , taro sắt với cái mới nó còn ngọt được bao nhiêu phần 

Nhìn me thấy hết ngon rồi , mà ông kem có cao kiến gì mài me lại không ? chắc tui suy nghĩ cái máy mài me taro quá , dạo này lấy đâu ra nhiều dữ.


chỉ cần suy nghĩ lia lại mặt đầu me chổ khuyết thoát phoi sao cho đỉnh ren nó nhọn và bén lại là Ok , mấy cái góc xoắn hay vát không ảnh hưởng nhiều , làm ngon thì có thể như 90 % so với mới, taro xong mới thấy mới china loại tốt cũng còn thua xa. Anh em nhớ mua me thẳng dể mài lại hơn là me xoắn nhé hahahaha.

----------


## solero

Đây là video em lấy bừa 1 cây M5 taro bằng máy khoan pin độ dầy 8mm, lỗ khoan 4,2mm.




Đồ cũ thì em thấy chỉ có Sờ pín của cụ là nhất thôi.

----------

GOHOME, Nam CNC, tranhung123456

----------


## thuyên1982

Ngon hơn hàng đài loan là ok gòi.

----------

solero

----------


## sieunhim

E đặt 2 set, có thì để cho e nhé

----------

solero

----------


## ngocsut

bác chủ bán giá tốt quá, hàng Guhring này em đánh giá ngon hơn mũi Nachi ở độ dẻo dai, ít bị mẻ cạnh cắt hơn, ông Nachi sắc nhưng hơi giòn. vì cái tên Guhring này mà e đợt trước phải mua 1 cây tiện móc mini gắn chip bé tí, hàng cũ mà 350k lận. nói chung rất là chim ưng

----------

solero

----------


## legiao

Ui hỏng giò ròi chờ đợt sau có hàng lấy nhé thớt

----------


## Nam CNC

haha ít nhất phải vậy chứ , có cái video nó mới hấp dẫn. 

Cho 3 set từ M3, M4, M5,M6,M8 , 2 me thẳng , 1 me xoắn nhé . Me xoắn hợp với lổ có đáy hơn vì me xoắn khi taro phoi ra dạng dây chứ không vỡ vụn , không kẹt lại trong lỗ ren.

----------


## maxx.side

Đặt ké luôn 5 set từ M3, M4, M5,M6,M8 , 3 me thẳng , 2 me xoắn nha

----------


## baole

Em đặt M8= 1 xoắn 1 thẳng, M6= 1 xoắn, 1 thẳng, M5=1 xoắn 2 thẳng, M4= 1 xoắn 2 thẳng là đủ 2 set nhé

----------


## solero

Bẩm các cụ lượng hàng quá ít so với nhu cầu nên dã hết.

Để đợt tới có hàng về em báo các cụ. Ưu tiên post từ trên xuống dưới.

P/s: Các cụ chú ý giúp.
+ Mũi M4,M5 chỉ có thẳng
+ Mũi M8 chỉ có xoắn
+ Mũi M6 có cả thẳng và xoắn.

Tiện đây cũng hỏi luôn các cụ là có mũi khoan Guhring các số lẻ từ 2,x; 3,x đến 8,x Có cụ nào có nhu cầu không ạ? (1 set 7 mũi từ 2x -8x là 100K ạ)

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Cho mình đăng ký 1set taro 1 set mũi khoan bác nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bẩm các cụ lượng hàng quá ít so với nhu cầu nên dã hết.
> 
> Để đợt tới có hàng về em báo các cụ. Ưu tiên post từ trên xuống dưới.
> 
> P/s: Các cụ chú ý giúp.
> + Mũi M4,M5 chỉ có thẳng
> + Mũi M8 chỉ có xoắn
> + Mũi M6 có cả thẳng và xoắn.
> 
> Tiện đây cũng hỏi luôn các cụ là có mũi khoan Guhring các số lẻ từ 2,x; 3,x đến 8,x Có cụ nào có nhu cầu không ạ? (1 set 7 mũi từ 2x -8x là 100K ạ)


Mình đăng ký 2 set khoan nhé
+ 1 mũi chamfer 
+ 2 M4 (nếu còn)
+2 M6
+2 M8

----------


## Diyodira

> Đây là video em lấy bừa 1 cây M5 taro bằng máy khoan pin độ dầy 8mm, lỗ khoan 4,2mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đồ cũ thì em thấy chỉ có Sờ pín của cụ là nhất thôi.


bác này quãng cáo hàng kiểu này cháy hàng là phải.

cho hỏi tí là bác khoan lỗ 4 hay 4.2 hay 4.5 vậy.

thanks

----------

solero

----------


## solero

> bác này quãng cáo hàng kiểu này cháy hàng là phải.
> 
> cho hỏi tí là bác khoan lỗ 4 hay 4.2 hay 4.5 vậy.
> 
> thanks


Em ghi rõ là 4,2 ở trên đó bác. Khoan bằng mũi khoan Guhring luôn ạ.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## GOHOME

Đăng ký 3 set khoan và 2 set taro nhé bác kem.

----------


## linhdt1121

Đăng ký thêm 2 set khoan anh kem nhé.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Vận đơn của các cụ đợt 1:
Các cụ tra tại đây giúp em: http://www.viettelpost.com.vn/Tracking

Bongmayquathem 	403549504
Thuhanoi			403549508
tranhung123456 	403549506
winstarvn			403549507
thuyên1982		403549505

Cám ơn các cụ đã ủng hộ!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## maxx.side

Đang ký luôn 2 set Khoan nữa với 5 set taro như phía trên và ngồi đợi có hàng bác inbox để em chuyển tiền nhé..

----------

solero

----------


## writewin

1 mũi 20k hả thím du,

----------


## writewin

còn thì cod thắng 2 set 6 nhé và 1 set  thì chia đều cho 4 và 8 nhé

----------


## solero

> 1 mũi 20k hả thím du,


Không phải ạ. 100K/5 mũi tatro ạ.

----------


## solero

> còn thì cod thắng 2 set 6 nhé và 1 set  thì chia đều cho 4 và 8 nhé


Ko ưu tiên thành viên không tích cực, cả năm chả post bài nào he he

----------


## Nam CNC

Kem..... kem có còn nhớ tui không ? không lẽ chê 1 xíu là hắn lơ mình ta .Tính ra mình chơi chiêu marketing cao siêu cho hắn mà hắn không biết ?

quên cái đơn hàng của tớ là tớ cho thành kem chảy luôn ấy.

----------


## solero

> Kem..... kem có còn nhớ tui không ? không lẽ chê 1 xíu là hắn lơ mình ta .Tính ra mình chơi chiêu marketing cao siêu cho hắn mà hắn không biết ?
> 
> quên cái đơn hàng của tớ là tớ cho thành kem chảy luôn ấy.


Nằm trong file excel rồi. Đã ngố lại còn nhặng xị !!!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## emptyhb

Mr Kem cho luôn 2 set khoan nữa nhé.

----------


## hung1706

> haha ít nhất phải vậy chứ , có cái video nó mới hấp dẫn. 
> 
> Cho 3 set từ M3, M4, M5,M6,M8 , 2 me thẳng , 1 me xoắn nhé . Me xoắn hợp với lổ có đáy hơn vì me xoắn khi taro phoi ra dạng dây chứ không vỡ vụn , không kẹt lại trong lỗ ren.


không biết em ké theo anh Nam dc ko ta. Nếu được thì em ké 2 Set từ 3 -> 8 (1 thẳng + 1 xoắn nha). Em ghé qua a Nam lấy rồi gửi tiền anh Nam luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> không biết em ké theo anh Nam dc ko ta. Nếu được thì em ké 2 Set từ 3 -> 8 (1 thẳng + 1 xoắn nha). Em ghé qua a Nam lấy rồi gửi tiền anh Nam luôn


Cái này cụ hỏi cụ Pín chứ hỏi gì em hi hi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em hỏi cụ pín dồi, sợ cụ bán nhanh quá hết hàng thoai  :Big Grin: . Có hàng thì cho em đặt như trên nhá :3

----------

solero

----------


## thuyên1982

Mới nhận 15 mũi m6 của bác kem, Hàng ngon.
Bác cho em lấy m4. M5. M8 mỗi loại 10 cái nhé ( mũi xoắn nhé bác).

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Có cụ nào quan tâm món này ko ạ. 50K/Set có 10 chip ạ. Lô cuối trong tháng, 2 tháng nữa mới có hàng ạ.

----------


## huanpt

Hết máy tiện, nhưng em chơi 1 set

----------


## minhhung999

Mình lấy 20 chip tiện. 8 mũi taro m6 và 2 taro m8. Như nhắn zalo nhe. Tks bác

----------


## Tuancoi

Chọn mình 2 set nhé

----------


## cnc amater

còn mũi tảo ko cụ

----------


## solero

> Mình lấy 20 chip tiện. 8 mũi taro m6 và 2 taro m8. Như nhắn zalo nhe. Tks bác





> Hết máy tiện, nhưng em chơi 1 set


OK các cụ.




> Chọn mình 2 set nhé


Cụ lấy set gì ạ?




> còn mũi tảo ko cụ


Còn M6 và M10 ạ.

----------


## solero

Hàng về phục vụ các cụ:

M4: khoảng 10 con
M5: Hết hàng
M6, M8: Có nhiều.

------Giá: 100K/Set bao gồm 5 mũi





Mũi khoan cũ Guhring số lẻ từ 2,3x,4x,5x,6x,7x,8x Các cụ về dùng nên mài lại đầu nhé.
------Giá: 100K/Set bao gồm 7 mũi số từ thấp đến cao



*Chip tiện cũ TNMG432 NM4 WPP20*. Loại này 2 mặt tổng 6 cạnh nên dùng rất kinh tế ạ.



*Mũi Chamfer phi 15 vát cạnh 90 độ* hàng YG HSS-Co 40k/cái.





*Các cụ chú ý*: Vì là hàng cũ nên không tránh khỏi hàng lỗi. Nếu các cụ gặp hàng lỗi thì phản hồi với em để giải quyết nha. (Nói vậy thôi chứ mấy cụ khen hàng ngon roài he he).

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy mũi chamfer cùng với mũi khoan (đã đăng ký ở trên) nhé

----------


## huanpt

Cho anh 1 cái chamfer nữa nhá. (Gom chuyển cùng với dao tiện 1 thể)

----------


## maxx.side

Đợt này bác Kem ưu tiên theo list hôm trc hay đặt hàng tự do đây bác.

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

Minh vua chat Zalo voi ban xong.

----------


## solero

> Đợt này bác Kem ưu tiên theo list hôm trc hay đặt hàng tự do đây bác.


Em ưu tiên đăng ký trên topic từ trên xuống dưới, các bác thay đổi đơn hàng cứ post lên bình thường ạ.




> Minh vua chat Zalo voi ban xong.


OK bác.

----------


## thanhvp

Để anh 10 mũi taro 5, 10 mũi taro 8, 2 chamfer, 100 chíp tiện nhé

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác Kem nhớ để dành cho em 2 set như đã đăng kí nha, khi nào đủ hàng thì gửi chung với chuyến của anh Nam cho em luôn cũng ko muộn, em chưa cần gấp  :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> Cái chíp này kích thước thế nào bác chủ ơi?


Bác tra Google giúp em: TNMG432 NM4 WPP20




> Để anh 10 mũi taro 5, 10 mũi taro 8, 2 chamfer, 100 chíp tiện nhé


Vâng anh.




> Hehe bác Kem nhớ để dành cho em 2 set như đã đăng kí nha, khi nào đủ hàng thì gửi chung với chuyến của anh Nam cho em luôn cũng ko muộn, em chưa cần gấp


OK bác.

----------


## maxx.side

> Em ưu tiên đăng ký trên topic từ trên xuống dưới, các bác thay đổi đơn hàng cứ post lên bình thường ạ.


Vậy anh bố sung cho em 2 cái mũi chamfer vào list đó luôn nhé. khi nào tới lượt em anh inbox để em chuyển 1 lần... :Big Grin:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em đặt M4 4 em, M6 4 em M8 2 cái.
Mũi khoan 2 set như sau.
2, 3.2, 4.2, 5.8, 6.8,7, 8.5.
SDT 0983738639

----------


## hellokr

để em 1 st khoan với 1 set chip tien nhe.

----------


## Trucvt

Mình đăng ký mũi ta rô : M4: 5 cái; M5: 5 cái ; M6 : 3 cái ; M8: 2 cái

Thanks,

Trực VT - 0912337800

----------


## motu

mình lấy 3 set taro tay, máy lẫn lộn (3M8, 4M6, 4M5, 4M4), 2set mũi khoan, 1 set chip tiện. Sdt O9O 8668 l4l. Thk bác.

----------


## solero

Thành thật xin lỗi các cụ, lượng hàng em có hạn nên chỉ đi từ trên xống đến bác linhdt1121 là hết hàng rồi ạ.
Đợt tới có hàng em lại tiếp tục danh sách từ bác linhdt1121 trở xuống.

Hiện tại em còn:
+ 2 set mũi taro M6
+ 5 mũi chamfer
+ chip dao tiện

Các cụ sau có lấy các mặt hàng khác vui lòng PM cho em. 

linhdt1121 
legiao
hoahong102
Gamo 
sieunhim
Nam CNC
maxx.side
baole 
Langthangtrennhangian
GOHOME
hung1706 
huanpt
dungkiev@yahoo.com
thanhvp 
hieunguyenkham
hellokr 
Trucvt 
motu

XIn cám các cụ nhiều.

----------


## Khoa C3

M6 thẳng hay xoắn cụ kem?

----------


## solero

> M6 thẳng hay xoắn cụ kem?


1 set thẳng 1 set xoắn ạ.

----------


## huanpt

Xác nhận:

Dao charmfer: 1 cái
Chip tiện: 1 set 10 cái
Taro thì khi nào có hàng bác chủ sưu tập cho 1 bộ các loại, được bi nhiu hay bi nhiu.

----------

solero

----------


## Khoa C3

> 1 set thẳng 1 set xoắn ạ.


Cho em set thẳng nhé.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Có cục NT40 nhờ bán hộ, hàng TQ mới 100% do mua nhầm, có đầu kẹp đầy đủ các cỡ: 25- 22-20-18-16-14-12-11-10-9-8-7-6-5-4mm

----Giá 1,7tr---------------

----------


## sieunhim

E có lấy nhé, cái champer có cán 6 ko bác, e chưa xài nó bao giờ nên ko biết, có cho e 2 con lun

----------


## solero

> E có lấy nhé, cái champer có cán 6 ko bác, e chưa xài nó bao giờ nên ko biết, có cho e 2 con lun


Vâng bác em ghi vào danh sách riêng rồi. Khi nào có hàng lại em sẽ báo bác ạ. Chamfer hiện tại chỉ có cán 8 thôi ạ.

@ các bác đã nhận được hàng rồi vui lòng phản hồi cho em biết chất lượng hàng để em phục vụ được tốt hơn ạ. Cám ơn các bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vâng bác em ghi vào danh sách riêng rồi. Khi nào có hàng lại em sẽ báo bác ạ. Chamfer hiện tại chỉ có cán 8 thôi ạ.
> 
> @ các bác đã nhận được hàng rồi vui lòng phản hồi cho em biết chất lượng hàng để em phục vụ được tốt hơn ạ. Cám ơn các bác


Dùng OK bác, bọn châu âu nó làm chuẩn nên taro ren chính xác, lỗ sâu vẫn ok, mình khấy cái này, bọn TQ xoáy quá phần ren là hư luôn ren  :Big Grin: 
Đã nhận lô mũi khoan, dùng tốt
Cám ơn nhé, khi nào có đồ béo báo nhé

----------


## solero

Combo hành trình ~ 400 dành cho các bác chế máy in 3D
Đã bao gồm step motor Fastech 3A: giá: 600k



Motor step Fastech - 3A cốt 8 lực khỏe: 300k/ con

----------


## mylove299

gạch bộ combo nhé. cho e stk

----------

solero

----------


## sieunhim

chậm giò, e gạch ké bộ combo nếu rớt  :Big Grin:

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

cho em gạch ké bộ combo nếu rớt luôn  :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã nhận đc hàng mũi ta rô và mũi dao tiện,  hàng ngon chuẩn châu âu.

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Conbo có 3 bộ và đã bán cho bác đầu comment.

Motor có 6 con ạ.

----------


## Totdo

lấy 3 con ezi-step nhé bác chủ, còn taro 8 hoặc loại nào cũng được bác nhét thêm vài con cho đủ 1000k

Minh O935417382

----------

solero

----------


## BKH

Em đăng ký như sau:

2 Set Taro: M4: 1c
                 M5: 4c
                 M6: 3c
                 M8: 2c
2 Set mũi khoan: 3.5: 1c
                          4.2: 4c
                          5.2: 3c
                          6   : 2c
                          6.7: 2c
                          7   : 1c
                          8   : 1c
1 Chamfer 


0902565070 - Zalo - Whatsapp

----------


## solero

Em tiếp tục thanh lý đồ phục vụ dự án.

*MS1: có mấy con vitme lấy của bác phuongmd nhưng vỡ dự án nên để lại cho các cụ:*
 + Hãng ISOKU
 + phi 25 bước 10 
 + dài 1480 hành trình 1280
 + nút chưa bị rơ lắc, cấp chính xác P5
 + *ĐẦY ĐỦ GỐI BK-BF, ÁO NÚT*
----> *Giá 1 con 900K/con* (trước mua 1,1tr). *Lấy hết 850k/con*



*MS2: Bơm chân không Vtec*
 + Còn rất mới, làm kỹ mặt chữ nhôm phay.
 + Áp chân không thử còn lên -90kPa
----> Giá 500K





*MS3: Van khí điện từ*
 + Thông số các bác xem hình giúp
-----> Giá 100k/set 4 cái. (Mua SLL vui lòng inbox có giá tụt quần)









*MS4: Vòng bi NSK 7008C P5*
 + Hàng tự tay tháo máy đi theo cặp cùng serie A-B
 + Dùng để tinh chỉnh vitme nên quay cực ít,
 + Còn nguyên mỡ bọc kín mới 98% (một vài cặp còn đủ áo ngoài)
------> Giá 120k/đôi. Có 4 đôi lấy hết 400K.







*MS5: Hộp số bánh vít-trục vít*
 + Tỉ lệ 1:60
 + Thông số các bác xem tem giùm
----> Giá 300k





Chú ý: Vì là hàng cũ nên không tránh khỏi việc hàng bị lỗi hay hỏng. Nếu gặp trường hợp này mong các cụ liên hệ trực tiếp với em để giải quyết. Em xin chân thành cám ơn.
Giá chưa bao gồm vận chuyển.
Vận chuyển theo hình thức người nhận thanh toán tiền vận chuyển (Viettel)
Liên hệ: O976.15O-638
Liên hệ: O917.5O5-4O5
FB: https://www.facebook.com/du.vuvan
Zalo: O917.5O5-4O5

----------


## phuocviet346

Cho hỏi xíu, hộp số bánh vít trục vít nó có độ dày bao nhiêu vậy ? Cho xin kích thước phủ bì xem có phù hợp không ah

----------


## solero

> Cho hỏi xíu, hộp số bánh vít trục vít nó có độ dày bao nhiêu vậy ? Cho xin kích thước phủ bì xem có phù hợp không ah


Dài x rộng x dầy : 75x90x50  bác à.

----------


## GOHOME

Lấy 1 cây vitme MS1 + 2 chamfer , cho stk VCB bác kem .

----------


## thuhanoi

Đăng ký cái bum chân không nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

Kem ... cho anh lấy hết các bạc đạn 7008C P5 nhé , xác nhận giúp anh viên bi còn bóng soi gương nào ... gửi chung cái lô taro nhá nhá , chú đừng quên đơn hàng của anh.

----------


## Ga con

E 2 cây vitme còn lại nhé cụ.
Xác nhận phát e chuyển :Embarrassment: 

Thanks.

----------


## dungkiev@yahoo.com

Cho lay : MS5: Hộp số bánh vít-trục vít + 2 set van khi dien tu MS3.

----------


## solero

> Lấy 1 cây vitme MS1 + 2 chamfer , cho stk VCB bác kem .


Vâng bác, em PM nhé.




> Đăng ký cái bum chân không nhé


Sorry chú, có con gà mờ đi qua mổ mất từ lúc vừa đăng rồi ạ. Cháu báo lên diễn đàn đặt gạch mà lười nhất định không chịu ạ.




> Kem ... cho anh lấy hết các bạc đạn 7008C P5 nhé , xác nhận giúp anh viên bi còn bóng soi gương nào ... gửi chung cái lô taro nhá nhá , chú đừng quên đơn hàng của anh.


Quên sao được ạ. Vòng bi nhiều mỡ lắm không soi đâu. Chắc chắn còn ngon vì tải nhẹ (vitme bé tí), quay tốc độ thấp (mỡ còn kín mít).




> E 2 cây vitme còn lại nhé cụ.
> Xác nhận phát e chuyển
> 
> Thanks.


OK cụ. Thank




> Cho lay : MS5: Hộp số bánh vít-trục vít + 2 set van khi dien tu MS3.


OK cụ. Thank

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh còn cặp visme nào không ạ cho em một cặp ạ. :-)

----------


## vndic

Mình đăng ký cái bơm chân không nếu vỡ gạch nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, vỡ sao được  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Vì một vài lý do khách quan nên 3 cây vitme này vẫn còn. Cụ nào lấy vui lòng PM em ạ.




> *MS1: có mấy con vitme lấy của bác phuongmd nhưng vỡ dự án nên để lại cho các cụ:*
>  + Hãng ISOKU
>  + phi 25 bước 10 
>  + dài 1480 hành trình 1280
>  + nút chưa bị rơ lắc, cấp chính xác P5
>  + *ĐẦY ĐỦ GỐI BK-BF, ÁO NÚT*
> ----> *Giá 1 con 900K/con* (trước mua 1,1tr). *Lấy hết 850k/con*

----------


## Tonnguyen7

Cụ nào chỉ mình cách đăng bài viết mới với

----------


## minhhung999

Mình lấy 1 cây phi 25 buoc 10 nhe bác Kem

----------


## solero

> Mình lấy 1 cây phi 25 buoc 10 nhe bác Kem


Vâng cụ. Em đang gói hàng cho cụ rồi ạ.

----------


## vudungld2010

Anh xem mấy con van màu trắng 1 đầu điện để cho em nhé. 0976680071 (Dũng)

----------


## solero

Một số đồ linh tin ạ.
*MS6: Bộ hiển thị cân HVM-100N*
---->Giá 300K/cái.


*MS7: Van điện từ khí, chất lỏng SMC VDW22PA JAPAN*
http://www.smcpneumatics.com/VDW22PA.html
---> Giá 100k/set 3 cái.
---> Mua SLL vui lòng PM để có giá tốt.


*MS8: Van điện từ Parker 3121BBN1NNEAN0M1S1Q3 220VAC  USA*
---> Giá 100k/set 2 cái (có cục đồng nặng pà cố)
---> Mua SLL vui lòng PM để có giá tốt.


*MS9: Van điện từ SMC VZ110-5LZ-M5 JAPAN*
http://www.smcpneumatics.com/VZ110-5LZ-M5-F.html
---> Giá 100k/set 4 cái
---> Mua SLL vui lòng PM để có giá tốt.


*MS10: Van điện từ SMC SY3120-5LOU-M5 JAPAN*
---> Giá 100k/set 5 cái
---> Mua SLL vui lòng PM để có giá tốt.
Đính kèm 33334


*MS11:Cảm biến áp suất SMC PSE540-R06 JAPAN*
---> Giá 100k/set 5 cái
---> Mua SLL vui lòng PM để có giá tốt.

----------


## solero

MS1: Vẫn còn 2 con cụ nào khuân nốt hộ em.




> MS1: có mấy con vitme lấy của bác phuongmd nhưng vỡ dự án nên để lại cho các cụ:
> + Hãng ISOKU
> + phi 25 bước 10 
> + dài 1480 hành trình 1280
> + nút chưa bị rơ lắc, cấp chính xác P5
> + *ĐẦY ĐỦ GỐI BK-BF, ÁO NÚT*
> ----> Giá 1 con 900K/con (trước mua 1,1tr). Lấy hết 850k/con



MS2-MS6, MS11: Đã bán

MS7, MS8, MS9: Vẫn còn hàng.

*MS12: Thước đo vuông góc* hầm bà lằng + Livo có tinh chỉnh hàng quân sự gì đó. Nhà không có gì siêu vuông để test nhưng có mấy cái ke tháo máy test thử không thấy kẽ hở.
----> Giá 350K.




*MS13: Relay bán dẫn 3 pha (SSR, Khởi bán dẫn)*
- Dòng kích: 80-280VAC
- D tải: 48-480VAC-50A
---> Giá 400K



MS14: Camera Sony CCD XC-ES50
- Thông tin vui lòng Google giùm em
---> Giá 600K/đôi



*MS15: Vitme phi 25 bước 10*
- Dài 2150
- Hành trình 1700
- Có phanh từ + ly hợp từ
- Nút có cơ cấu khử rơ
- Hàng OEM ko thấy tên nhưng làm rất kỹ, vòng bi gối của France
---> Giá 2,5tr.

----------


## thuyetnq

> Một số đồ linh tin ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MS10: Van điện từ SMC SY3120-5LOU-M5 JAPAN*
> ---> Giá 100k/set 5 cái
> ---> Mua SLL vui lòng PM để có giá tốt.
> Đính kèm 33334


 Val nầy còn không Bác chủ ?

----------


## solero

> Val nầy còn không Bác chủ ?


Van này còn nhưng thiếu giảm thanh ạ.

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## len_ken

Hi bác ,
* MS6: Bộ hiển thị cân HVM-100N* --> cái nầy có thể hiển thị số lẻ sau dấu phẩy được không ạ 
MS12 : bác còn hàng không em lấy với ạ .

----------


## thuyên1982

em lấy cái ke nhé bác. vài món bữa trước em đặt mà chả thấy bác ý ới gì vậy.

----------


## solero

> Hi bác ,
> * MS6: Bộ hiển thị cân HVM-100N* --> cái nầy có thể hiển thị số lẻ sau dấu phẩy được không ạ 
> MS12 : bác còn hàng không em lấy với ạ .


MS6: Có mã bác tra giùm em.
MS12: Nhận gạch bác.




> em lấy cái ke nhé bác. vài món bữa trước em đặt mà chả thấy bác ý ới gì vậy.


MS12: Nhận gạch bác. Sorry bác em lubu quá quên mất. Bác vui lòng cho em xin lại đơn hàng ạ. Thank bác.

----------


## thuyên1982

> MS6: Có mã bác tra giùm em.
> MS12: Nhận gạch bác.
> 
> 
> 
> MS12: Nhận gạch bác. Sorry bác em lubu quá quên mất. Bác vui lòng cho em xin lại đơn hàng ạ. Thank bác.


5 set mũi khoan, 10 mũi taro m8 bác nhé. bác tổng tiền để em gửi nhé.

----------


## killer1505

mình Mua MS 7 còn hàng ko bạn liên lạc thế nào a 0932625714

----------


## pvkhai

Camera MS14 bạn đã test chưa, nếu còn sống tôi gạch.
Thanks.

----------


## solero

> mình Mua MS 7 còn hàng ko bạn liên lạc thế nào a 0932625714


Đã liên hệ bác




> Camera MS14 bạn đã test chưa, nếu còn sống tôi gạch.
> Thanks.


Đã test lên hình rồi bác. Chú ý camera loại chuyên xử lý ảnh đen trắng tốc độ cao.

----------


## pvkhai

Gạch 2  cái camera, xin số tài khoản. OK?
Thanks.

----------


## phuocviet346

Cụ Kem còn mũi taro M6 và M8 không cho lấy mỗi loại 1 set với 2 set mũi khoan.

----------


## solero

> Gạch 2  cái camera, xin số tài khoản. OK?
> Thanks.


Hàng đã chuyển cho bác. Thank bác.




> Cụ Kem còn mũi taro M6 và M8 không cho lấy mỗi loại 1 set với 2 set mũi khoan.


Em chỉ còn mũi khoan thôi ạ. Mũi taro chưa có lại ạ.

----------


## Selecao

Hốt lẹ còn kịp hé hé :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

Mã số 12 còn cái nào lấy 1 cái nhé Du

----------


## BLCNC

Bác kiếm cho e 1 set mũi 4 thẳng với nha. 
Gời chưa có thì quăng tạm vài cái mũi 6 cũng được ạ kèm 3 taro 6 luôn a.
Có alo e 0914183878

----------

